
What Would Feminist Data Visualization Look Like? - chippy
https://civic.mit.edu/feminist-data-visualization
======
chippy
More critical analysis of data is appreciated.

This article reminds me of Radical Statistics -
[http://www.radstats.org.uk/](http://www.radstats.org.uk/) which may or may
not have more geographers than other academics.

